# Cervical Funneling-if you had it your advice is needed



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

In my previous pregnancy cervical funneling was discovered at around 22-23 weeks and then i went on bedrest. We ended up with a loss at 37 weeks which was *NOT* due to the cervix at all (was declared to be a "most likely cord accident").
I am now pregnant, 3 months after our loss. I am wondering on how high are the chances that my cervix will do this again. Im thinking that it will, because I just dont see how it wouldnt considering that my body did not have all that much time to recover...
So Im wondering if there area any mamas out there who have experienced cervical funneling in one pregnancy-did your cervix do the same thing in your subsequent pregnancy? And close together were the pregnancies?

thanks so much, your input is very appreciated!!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I did not have cervical funneling in my pregnancies, but I did have two preemies. It seems to me that if you carried your daughter to 37 weeks (full term) that the funneling wasn't really too much of a problem. I understand that you were on bedrest, but is that the only treatment you received? Were you at home or in the hospital on meds? Were you diagnosed with incompetent cervix?

Generally preterm labor cannot be completely stopped, just delayed. Usually it is delayed long enough to get the mother steriod shots to help mature the baby's lungs, and sometimes it is even delayed a matter of weeks. If someone is showing signs of PTL and gets meds to stop contractions, but the contractions don't start back up again, then it probably wasn't PTL, but an irritable uterus. The problem is, they are almost impossible to tell apart except that the irritable uterus doesn't result in the immediate birth of the baby.

I think if you had IC, they might consider a cerclage (stitch to keep your cervix closed). I understand this is also frequently accompanied by bedrest. I think the treatment your provider will advise will really depend on what they felt the problem was in the first place.

There is a newer test, called the fetal fibronectin test, which can indicate whether labor is likely in the next 2 weeks. That might be one option if you have funneling again. While dilation and effacement at 22-23 weeks would obviously seem to be a cause of great concern, do they think you might have an incompetent cervix? Did the funneling progress to effacement towards the end of your cervix? Dilation? You might want to talk with your OB/midwife about the funneling and ask them questions. What are the chances of this happening again? Given that you did not go into PTL last time, does cervical funneling = bedrest?

I'm sorry I don't have any real answers for you, and I know this must be a stressful time.







I really think that your care provider, with your medical records available, is better suited to answer this question than anyone here. I hope that everything turns out well. I also must say that I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I hope this pregnancy is a beautiful experience for you.

BTW, you might get more answers for this question in the "I'm Pregnant" forum. Or you could ask in the Midwives forum, and get their opinions. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*

Generally preterm labor cannot be completely stopped, just delayed. Usually it is delayed long enough to get the mother steriod shots to help mature the baby's lungs, and sometimes it is even delayed a matter of weeks. If someone is showing signs of PTL and gets meds to stop contractions, but the contractions don't start back up again, then it probably wasn't PTL, but an irritable uterus. The problem is, they are almost impossible to tell apart except that the irritable uterus doesn't result in the immediate birth of the baby.

Labor is defined by changing of the cervix. I had pretern labor with my second pregnancy at 30 weeks, was hospitalized and put on magnesium sulfate and then bedrest at home. I was taken off bedrest at 36 weeks and didn't deliver until 39 weeks and a few days. With my third pregnancy, the same thing was true, except I went into preterm labor at 29 weeks- hospitalized, mag. sulfate, bedrest till 36 weeks and delivered at 39 weeks and a few days. My cervix was a 2 then a 3 I think in both cases. They gave me terbutaline and that didn't work. So very quickly, my cervix changed AND when this happened during my 3rd pregnancy, I had bright red vaginal bleeding soon after they'd given me a room.

So I don't agree that preterm labor has to necessarily end up with a premature birth.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

What I was trying to say was that the only way that one can be certain that it is labor is the arrival of the baby. Obviously, cervical changes, contractions, loss of mucous plug with bloody show, these things are signs. But for some women, they experience many of these things without going into labor for many weeks, without needing medication or bedrest. Of course given my experiences, I think if someone has these signs before 36 weeks they should talk to a care provider. I took meds to help stop contractions with my second pregnancy, and I would do it again in a heartbeat. Although I have heard from many that doctors and midwives are not really sure of the effectiveness of these drugs. Many believe that labor can't truly be stopped, only delayed, but they do whatever they can at that point to try to stop it.


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
I did not have cervical funneling in my pregnancies, but I did have two preemies. It seems to me that if you carried your daughter to 37 weeks (full term) that the funneling wasn't really too much of a problem. I understand that you were on bedrest, but is that the only treatment you received? Were you at home or in the hospital on meds? Were you diagnosed with incompetent cervix?

Thanks for your well wishes and kind words. Yes, I was on bedrest. My doctor would have put me on bedrest at the hospital but we had an option of my boyfriend being with me 24/7 and taking care of me, that was the only reason they let me stay at home. My cervix got to be 8mm and 90% thinned out. From what I understand thats pretty bad.
But I was never in preterm labor if I understand the term PTL correctly. I never had a single contraction, not even a Braxton Hicks. Just the problem with the cervix. So yes, I was diagnosed with incompetent cervix. I already talked to my doctor about it, and he belives this is going to happen again. I too feel that it probably will. I just wanted to see if any mamas out here have experienced it twice in a row...and to hear what they had to say about the whole thing.
But I appreciate the info you have given me-thanks!


----------

